# Help required



## robanfield (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi to all,
Has anybody got any info where I can buy a Fish finder in Thailand, I would prefer Garmin or similar makes.
Many thanks in advance to anybody who has the time to reply.
Regards, Rob


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Read about this guy in Phuket who sells fishfinders, in another online expat forum:
Mr Ulit of Ping Electric 
076224847, 0816324550


----------



## robanfield (Mar 14, 2013)

cnx_bruce said:


> Read about this guy in Phuket who sells fishfinders, in another online expat forum:
> Mr Ulit of Ping Electric
> 076224847, 0816324550


Thanks Bruce, Looks like he only does Koden, very pricey and more for professionals.
Maybe someone else will show up.
Best Regards,
Rob.


----------

